# Fujitsu Lifebook E780 kein Wlan



## orca113 (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auf meinem Fujitsu Lifebook E780 Windows 7 X64 neuinstalliert. Leider funktioniert mein Wlan nicht mehr. Der Schiebeschalter ist an und Bluetooth sowie UMTS usw. gehen. Wlan ist aber Fehlanzeige.

Wenn ich den Wlan Treiber installieren will sagt mir die Installation das das Gerät nicht da oder aus ist.

Kann mr einer helfen? Kennt das jemand?


----------



## spidermanx (13. Januar 2017)

Fujitsu Technical Support pages from Fujitsu Deutschland     (   LIFEBOOK E780 (NVidia Gfx)    )



oder Fujitsu Technical Support pages from Fujitsu Deutschland        (LIFEBOOK E780 (UMA Gfx)


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2017)

Das zweite.

Aber das hab ich alles. Habe ja oben geschrieben was passiert bei der Treiber-Installation.

Es ist eher so als sei die Karte gar nicht aktiv?


----------

